# Where does everyone buy their 332 track for LGB trains?



## tomas21 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have been out of the hobby for a year but getting back in now that Xmas is coming around the corner. I wanted to buy some more track for my LGB set that gets put out during the Holidays. 

Seeing that LGB was taken over by Marklin and their track is scarce what is everyone doing? I'm trying to find some straight tracks that will be compatible with my current stock LGB track. 


I've heard eBay but wanted to see what everyone is doing.

Thx


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

ebay is a good source for track,,, but beware,, it can fetch more than you can buy it for new,,, 

over in the uk some model shops stock second hand , also aristocraft and usa trains track are equally as good and usually sell for less than the equivalent lgb second hand,,, 

track snobery perhaps.. 

davey b


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

LGB track is compatible with most other code 332 brands. Using another brand will probably save you a heap of money too. 

Alan


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

You are likely to pay extra for the LGB name. Most of the people around here run on Aristo-craft, although their prices took a serious hike a couple of years ago. They have an annual sales cycle, something like five boxes for the price of four, and maybe in February? 

There are a number of mail order and web-based stores which are likely to offer the best prices. Or show their prices to your local hobby shop and ask him to do what he can -- our guy couldn't match but he cut my buddy the best deal he could and added the value of buying local. 

Track is a big part of the expense of the hobby, more since the rise in metal prices took effect. Used track can be a good buy, especially if you have access to a rail bender. Otherwise, shop around, grit your teeth, and do it ias you can afford it. 

Regards, mike


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo-Craft is pretty popular and compatible with LGB. Bachmann sells 332 also, but can only be used indoors, but sounds like that's all you need?


----------



## stevieb (Nov 22, 2009)

I also use Aristo Craft you have severial suppliers that you can buy from. There are a listing of severial suppliers on this web site 
Example: Train-li-Usa , St Aubin, Wholesale Trains click on the advertisement and they will have a listing on the left side of the page of product they sale and you can find what you want. As one person said Aristo Craft has a sale two times a year maybe more but you have be watching for the sale. 
You may want to subscrib to " Garden Railroad Mag " that is a good resource. 
Join Trainworld club and they will advertise sales in e-mail to you. 

Hope that helps Stevieb


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Upland Trains they usually have a good supply of LGB track 

www.uplandtrains.com


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I get all my LGB track here:

http://www.ridgeroadstation.com/trains.shtml


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

Walthers is the importer now




http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/426-10000


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

AML flex is the cheapest I've found and it's nice!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Best to do is to sell the overseized LGB track and get lower profiles made from steel or Nickel Silver with a suitable trackbed 
Llagas Creek or Sunset Valley comes to mind in the US or Peco and Tenmille in the UK. Miha-Model steel track in Germany seem to have the best retail prizes at the moment. 

Now seems to be a good time to get good prices for 2nd hand LGB material. The overseas market seems to bit dried out and the European product from Hungaria are said to be from an inferior quality. At least customer in the forums all over the world complain. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Go with the Aristo as it's readily available and defiantly cheaper than the LGB. Will work fine with the current LGB track you have. Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

USA's track and Aristo = same 
Train-li has there own type = good track http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/around-track-track-c-54_92.html 
Axel also sells some great rail clamps! 
He might even be able to get LGB track.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a mix of track. 

A lot of LGB (mostly secondhand, $2 a foot on average) Aristo Euro (bought before the price hike, about $3 or so a foot on average) one Train Li R2 switch/point and I bought (but not yet installed) some Accucraft (AML?) Euro flex, which at least looks nice boxed up in my attic and appears to be the most cost effective now. 

Piko I cannot comment on, (I may buy their "y" when it comes out) but they reportedly used the same rail as LGB. 

The only "problems" I have had with any of it is ballast and ants living in my manual point throws, and the Aristo rail jointers are not that great and all have been replaced with Split Jaw clamps along with many of the LGB ones too. 

Fritz pointed out one item above, there have been some reported problems with some MLGB points. If I were starting new today, I would probably go with Train Li ones myself, due to the smallest being a larger radius than the LGB R1 and being easily available.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

feebay, used, mixed brands, but LGB turnouts ONLY.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, you have to graduate to the train-li turnouts, metal frogs and no rivits!! Screws are used to hold the rails inplace and a much better alignment takes place.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By tomas21 on 24 Nov 2009 01:49 PM 
I have been out of the hobby for a year but getting back in now that Xmas is coming around the corner. I wanted to buy some more track for my LGB set that gets put out during the Holidays. 

Seeing that LGB was taken over by Marklin and their track is scarce what is everyone doing? I'm trying to find some straight tracks that will be compatible with my current stock LGB track. 


I've heard eBay but wanted to see what everyone is doing.

Thx 


Dear Mr 21 - you don't let on as to your location, but I'm guessing from your English that you are in the UK?

Depending on where you live in the country, you might try 

Garden Railway centres - near Gloucester.
Glendale Junction - near Deeping St James
Garden Railway Specialists - Princes Risborough
Dragon G Scale in South Wales - he does a discount scheme for membership of a UK-base large-scale train forum - PM me for details.
Bill Pinch in Barrow in Furness - Bay Models
Sandy Taylor in Stirling Scotland - Scottish Garden Rail 
Chalk Garden Rail and Kent Garden Rail - both in Kent
Steve Warrington at Back2bay6 - Shropshire 

Also, if you live in UK - the monthly LS train magazine - Garden Rail - will be of MUCH use to you.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tomas21 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Tac but I'm actually located in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Try your local garden rr club. Ours (Sacramento Valley GRS) usually has lots of tused rack of various manufacturers. We sell ours locally for between $1 - 2/foot depending on condition. Most of the 332 brass is in good shape. Shipping is the deal killer, so we only do local pickup.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread is 12 years old.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, the second one Dick answered that was over 10 years since the last post...


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

It might be an old thread, but its a very relevant thread to beginners, so its good to revisit it from time to time. When I was buying track, and I use nothing but LGB or Piko, I got mine mostly used from Ebay and the local G scale shop, which was Watts Train Shop at first, then Zionsville Train Depot once Watts shut down. I had to go with Piko for my curves as LGB does not offer 10' diameter curves. Bachmann offers the old Aristocraft brass track now, so it should be a good option as well. I just liked how the LGB and Piko brass rail weather nicely outside, and my LGB track has been outdoors for nearly 20 years now with no issues with the plastic ties or switch motors. I do run dead rail now due to live steam use. So I no longer deal with rail joints not conducting power, which became an issue after about 7 or 8 years of outdoor ground level use. Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, where can he buy it? I think the question is price and availability.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Ebay, local shop if he has one. Which is Zionsville Train Depot for me personally. Even Amazon has track listed at times. Pick a brand of track, then google it. You will find many places to buy online, see who has the best prices.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, the facebook "swap and shop" groups (I have found 3 of them) are usually less expensive, since they pay no fees to ebay, and do not have brick and mortar to support.

get on facebook and search the phrase in quotes.

Greg


----------

